# Regular Season Game 43 Thread: Heat @ Rockets (1/29/06) [ABC]



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Broadcast nationally on ABC @ 2:30 CST.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Will be at this one! Doesn't look like Yao will be back in time for this game.

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2005-06 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Miami Heat </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">26 - 18 (.591)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">First, Southeast</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">14 - 6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">12 - 12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Houston Rockets </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">15 - 27 (.357)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Southwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">4 - 14</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">11 - 13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 99.7</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 95.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.471</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.434</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.8</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.9</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 89.8</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 91.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.426</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.430</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 41.4</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.8</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wade, D</td> <td class="inTxt">42</td> <td class="inTxt">26.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">O'Neal, S</td> <td class="inTxt">26</td> <td class="inTxt">18.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Williams, J</td> <td class="inTxt">31</td> <td class="inTxt">14.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Walker, A</td> <td class="inTxt">44</td> <td class="inTxt">12.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Payton, G</td> <td class="inTxt">44</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Haslem, U</td> <td class="inTxt">44</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mourning, A</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Posey, J</td> <td class="inTxt">39</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Fitch, G</td> <td class="inTxt">15</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Kapono, J</td> <td class="inTxt">36</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Simien, W</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Anderson, S</td> <td class="inTxt">15</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Doleac, M</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wright, D</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barron, E</td> <td class="inTxt">3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Pat Riley</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr>  <td class="inTxt">McGrady, T</td> <td class="inTxt">29</td> <td class="inTxt">26.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ming, Y</td> <td class="inTxt">22</td> <td class="inTxt">19.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Howard, J</td> <td class="inTxt">40</td> <td class="inTxt">11.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Alston, R</td> <td class="inTxt">23</td> <td class="inTxt">11.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">42</td> <td class="inTxt">11.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Anderson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt">10.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Swift, S</td> <td class="inTxt">33</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Head, L</td> <td class="inTxt">40</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hayes, C</td> <td class="inTxt">6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barry, J</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Baxter, L</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mutombo, D</td> <td class="inTxt">38</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Norris, M</td> <td class="inTxt">22</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Lucas III, J</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bowen, R</td> <td class="inTxt">39</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Jeff Van Gundy</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="190">Tonight's Games</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="60">Time (ET)</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="90">Nat'l TV</td> <td class="inTxtB" align="center" width="100">Game Notes</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="35"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Sacramento @ Toronto</td> <td class="inTxt">7:00 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> TSN , NBALP </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">SAC | TOR</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Philadelphia @ Orlando</td> <td class="inTxt">6:00 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> NBALP </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">PHI | ORL</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">L.A. Lakers @ Detroit</td> <td class="inTxt">6:30 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> ESPN </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">LAL | DET</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Phoenix @ Cleveland</td> <td class="inTxt">1:00 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> ABC </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">PHX | CLE</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Boston @ Milwaukee</td> <td class="inTxt">3:30 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> 
</td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">BOS | MIL</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Miami @ Houston</td> <td class="inTxt">3:30 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> ABC </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">MIA | HOU</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td><td> 
</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left"> *Full Scoreboard* </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td align="left" width="50%">Back to Top</td> <td align="right">Jan 29 2006 9:31AM</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Can't get this game live


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Mcgrady hobbeling after a collision with his knee. That's not so great.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well he looks a lot better now. Seems it was a stinging injury.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

mcgrady loses the mask again.


ohhh, nice shot by alston


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

it just seems as if thre is a lid over the basket


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

why did I see Yao's name in the player list (substitute) on ESPN boxscore?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> why did I see Yao's name in the player list (substitute) on ESPN boxscore?


because espn is stupid


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i have said i have been upset with alston many times before.

But holy crap! hes playing just wonderful!! :clap:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Great finish to the half. exactly how many fouls deke have...cause of tired of doubling Shaq and leaving shooters.

Alston played really well. Hubie Brown pointed out that with Alston its a one man fastbreak....he's pushing the ball but no ones running with him.

Tracy needs to attack the basket


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

why did van gundy refuse to put swift, head, and hayes in until the very end of the 3rd?

wesley is decent, but he's slow. head needs to be seeing some minutes. and i would much rather see swift, hayes, and sometimes even baxter in the game over howard and mutumbo most of the time. mutumbo has no offense and all howard contributes is a little midrange shooting.

i can't wait for yao to get back. hopefully hayes will get to see some minutes with him in the frontcourt.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yet another close defeat *AT HOME* but its just crazy how we shoot 37% and Miami shoots 45% and we only lose by 6pts, but i guess shaq did shoot unbelievably well from the line (12/18) but im very pleased with rafers performance but why is he outrebounding deke and howard combined? once again chuck hayes was a shining point while luther fouled out in only 20min and a team total of only 14 dimes that needs to lift


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

damn, Stro didn't see the court at all today. What did he do; slash the tires of JVGs Honda??? Howard didn't do much...could''ve used Stro but he didn't play more than 3mins at a time

Once again Tracy was horrible from the field....13-37. Way too many long range jumpers. I mean he's basically a jumpshooter these days but the difference in how he attacks is like night & day when he's at home. He shoots those jumpers as an after thought at home. He plays with more of a purpose on the road


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Tracy McGrady, Lonny Baxter, Luther Head, Chuck Hayes, and Rafer Alston is the perfect line up for us.. together they always prevail.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmmn, its hard for me to say how many emotions I went thru watching this game. *Frustration, anger, sadness, apathy, optimism, pride.*
Yeah, that's about it, frustrated and angry that we can't seem to string together baskets when we need them. Apathetic at the lax effort by several of the starters. Something that I've only noticed in the last few weeks since we started playing our 'kids'. The energy level is higher, intensity, focus,and hustle seem to be better with our bench??? Why is that. Lets be real, I do I say DO LIKE Juwan Howard and Dke, but they are not giving it all on defense this year. Rafer and David are limited defensively sometimes by their size, and DW by his age going against quicker guys for long stretches. But I generally know they are 'hustling' and at this point of a sad dissappointing season, thats sometimes all we got to look at EFFORT.
I won't say that our older guys don't _wanna win_, but why is it that our 6'4 PG out-rebounded our center who played in excess of 25min? I had to remind myself that JH has the flu and played thru it, but Baxter, Hayes, and Head, man luther poor luther, he's getting so many "rookie calls" by the Refs?  Its harder to be a good on the ball defender these days on the perimeter so I give him props for never getting discouraged, and continuing to play thru it. But our bench regardless of playing the world champs, inter-conf rivals or whatever have played their guts out on the boards, and in trying to defend. Not saying we haven't had our 'rookie mistakes' or 'missed assignments', but you can accept those things because they are trying to win. 
Tmac didn't have it today, he needed Yao, desperately, Shaq was the one who beat us today, Wade played well, but we couldn't do anything with him. We lost to the better team. Swift didn't matchup well today, as didn't Dke. It happens, he won't be missing too many minutes after Wed. happy day.
[_B]The Return of Optimus Prime, I mean Yao Ming!!! :banana_: [/B]


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> Tracy McGrady, Lonny Baxter, Luther Head, Chuck Hayes, and Rafer Alston is the perfect line up for us.. together they always prevail.


replace lonny baxter with yao ming and i'm pretty exciting about seeing that team play together.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Chuck Hayes is awesome. Super quick at getting to the ball, times his jumps brilliantly, plays good team defense and outhustled Haslem around the rim today. He's been the bright spot of a very sorry January. 

The Rockets have fallen into the 2004-05 Lakers trap, with each and every role player standing around waiting for McGrady to take over the game. No one is cutting to the basket, looking to penetrate or give McGrady any help off the dribble. It's almost too easy defensively for Miami.

Was pretty incredulous to see Shaq make all those FT's. And Thank God Yao is back tomorrow.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------

